# I got my dream job!



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Despite having anxiety and fear of rejections, I managed to get my first job after graduation! I am very grateful :grin2:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Congrats!! This is inspiring news


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The sky is the limit.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks peeps


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

It is your dream job. You will honor it i'm sure


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Awesome!

Congrats girl! :yay

:clap :clap


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

Nice. What job is it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:boogie :boogie :boogie!!!


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Congrats!*

Very good news!

I hope everything goes swell.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Congrarts. That's great!


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

There's only one job I dream about.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

CloudChaser said:


> There's only one job I dream about.


Being a lesbian is not a job CloudChaser.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> Being a lesbian is not a job CloudChaser.





> According to Klawitter's 2015 meta-analysis, on average, lesbians earned 9% more than heterosexual women. Social scientists call this phenomenon the "lesbian premium."




I'm not linking the whole article because it's complete and utter ****e.


----------



## rockbottomrage (Feb 26, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Awesome, congrats.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:yay Congrats!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks guys  It's a marcomm officer (marketing communications) job


----------



## KySupreme (May 24, 2017)

Congratulations and keep up the good work! Let this be a reminder to everyone that your dreams are obtainable!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

KySupreme said:


> Congratulations and keep up the good work! Let this be a reminder to everyone that your dreams are obtainable!


tysm ky! I still have a long way to go, but this experience is definitely a boost in my confidence


----------



## mindfullescape (Dec 29, 2017)

Congrats!!! This gives me a hope that I’ll be lucky to get my dream job too.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> The sky is the limit.


But isnt the moon past the sky? And havent we went to the moon? Isnt the moon apart of the universe? And dont they say the universe is infinite?

So, there is no limit

Vote for impedido10 for you local rapper


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Congrats to you


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

That's amazing, congratulations! :clap:yay


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

impedido10 said:


> But isnt the moon past the sky? And havent we went to the moon? Isnt the moon apart of the universe? And dont they say the universe is infinite?
> 
> So, there is no limit
> 
> Vote for impedido10 for you local rapper


----------



## Kaelern (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow congratulations !!!


----------



## mindfullescape (Dec 29, 2017)

Alostgirl said:


> Thanks guys  It's a marcomm officer (marketing communications) job


oooh thats interesting! what kinds of duties does this position do? i have an interest in marketing as well.


----------

